# Kdy a když



## Imissmycat

What are the different usages between "kdy" a "když", as I know they are same meaning and both can lead clauses. Díky!


----------



## kelt

Hey,

are you aware of the difference between _when _and _if_? It is the same case with _kdy _and _když_ in that order.


----------



## winpoj

Your answer is oversimplified to the point of being incorrect, Kelt.

Consider:

KDYŽ jsem byl mladý, všechno bylo levnější.
WHEN I was young, everything was cheaper.


----------



## Jana337

As a rule of thumb, if you can replace "when" (in secondary clauses) by "what time", "which day" and similar, use "kdy" in Czech. Now, let's try to come up with examples which refute this simple theory.


----------



## winpoj

It seems like a good theory - at first glance at least. However, it does not follow that in other cases we can happily translate "when" as "když". In sentences about the future, we sometimes need to use "až".

When he comes, we will go to the theatre. Až přijde, půjdeme do divadla.
If he comes, we will go to the theatre. Když (jestliže, pokud) přijde, půjdeme do divadla.


----------



## kelt

winpoj said:


> Your answer is oversimplified to the point of being incorrect, Kelt.
> 
> Consider:
> 
> KDYŽ jsem byl mladý, všechno bylo levnější.
> WHEN I was young, everything was cheaper.



Ok, point taken winpoj 
One never knows enough about his or her language...


----------



## jazyk

Also, kdy is used in direct and indirect questions:

Kdy přijde maminka? - When is mom arriving?
Nevím, kdy přijde maminka. - I don't know when mom is arriving.


----------

